# going for ivf soon



## mia09 (Mar 6, 2008)

i am 28 n my husband is 30...i recently found my one tube is damaged and other is highly scarred...gyn has told me that ivf is only option...i am very depressed..can any one help me that what are the chances of getting pregnant with ivf in this situation


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi & welcome to FF 

I've moved your message to the Introductions board as felt it was better place for you to "meet" other new members and for being given hints and tips on how to navigate around the boards 

Sorry to hear you're feeling so low after your recent diagnosis 

Where are you having treatment as you may find there is already an active running thread for ladies at the same hospital ?

Unfortunately, there really is no way of knowing what your chances are of conceiving with IVF as none of us are medically qualified.  How long have you been ttc ?  As you still have one tube that's fine then there's also always the chance you could conceive naturally.

Both my tubes are damaged and sluggish due to adhesions (from old endo) and both ends of tubes (near ovaries and openings within womb) are also damaged....however, I have managed to conceive naturally although sadly I have other issues effecting my fertility too which has meant I've not sustained a pregnancy.

Anyway, you'll find lots of support and advise on these boards.

Lots of luck
Natasha


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Such

Welcome to FF    I am sure you will find this site of such great support.

Sorry to hear that your feeling depressed  

The statistics for IVF tend to vary from clinic to clinic.  I would have a word with the clinic that you have been referred to and find out what their stats are.



x x x x


----------



## squeaky_pink (Nov 11, 2006)

Hi,

I have no fallopian tubes as they got removed when i was 18, and got pregnant on my first IVF.

Your tubes as such will not affect the IVF treatment, as it is more about the egg then embroy and implantation back into your womb. so having no tubes/ sluggish tubes or fully working tubes should not affect your treatment outcome.

I can understand your feelings, but try and be positive, the success levels of IVF appear to have increased *(they have at my clinic) over the last few years.

You will probably find alot of women on this site who have similar circumstances, and trust me when i say this site will be a huge support for you both..

Good luck with your treatment,

Netty


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

squeaky_pink said:


> Your tubes as such will not affect the IVF treatment, as it is more about the egg then embroy and implantation back into your womb. so having no tubes/ sluggish tubes or fully working tubes should not affect your treatment outcome.


Just to add to what Netty has said, IVF was first developed for women who had tubal problems ie damaged or no tubes. IVF bypasses your tubes so this shouldn't be a factor regards treatment.

Take care
Natasha


----------



## mia09 (Mar 6, 2008)

thanx alot to all who replied me...u belive me or not i felt so positive after reading all view....our next appointment with doc is on 20th to discuss when he gonna start ivf....and i will update what he will say.. and we r ttc 2yrs


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hello such, welcome to Fertility Freinds. 

I am sorry you have been feeling down following your diagnosis - that is only to be expected when you have had this blow.  I would just like to say you have been given some excellent advice and it is great too see it has lifted your spirits a bit.

Here's a few useful links to some parts of FF you might like to explore:

*What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~ *   CLICK HERE

*A Rough Guide To IVF ~*   CLICK HERE

*Questions for your first cycle consultation ~ (use the ones that apply) *CLICK HERE

The process of IVF can seem quite scary at first but, now you are a member of FF, you have 22,000 people rooting for you, and you will get loads of support and advice while you are here.

While undergoing treatment, you might find it useful to join other ladies having treatment at the same time. The Cycle Buddies threads are just for that. You will fnd a thread, usually with a funny/inspiring name for this year's buddies. Just pop along to the appropriate month and say "Hi" when you are ready to start treatment.

*Cycle buddies ~ *CLICK HERE

And don't forget to have a bit of fun while you are on FF and check out the general chit chat / jokes / hobbies area:

*Girl & Boy talk - Community & Fun Board ~ *CLICK HERE

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area.

Wishing you all the best on the 20th appoitment. PLease do pop back onto this thread and say how you get on.  

C~x


----------



## Jo1983 (Nov 12, 2007)

Hi there  

Just wanted to say that your story sounds so similar to mine.......both of my tubes are completely blocked, they have extensive scar tissue and one is attached to my bowel and the other to my ovary.
I have been told that ivf is our only option and am currently on the waiting list in Coventry to donate my eggs also.

If you ever want a chat feel free to pm as I know it can be really difficult at times, and you sometimes just need to rant at someone. This site is amazing and you will get soooooooo much support.

Take care and I wish you lots of luck  

Jo x


----------



## mia09 (Mar 6, 2008)

thanx ..all for support...i really worried abt things to do before ivf like my diet blah blah...basically confused abt do's and dont's before ivf


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hello again such, the general consensus seem to be to eat healthily, cut out booze, **** and recreational drugs, reduce your caffiene intake and ensure, at least, that you are getting enough folic acid in your diet.

Have you got hold of Zita West's book _Fertility & Conception_, or the Marilyn Glenville one; _Natural Solutions To Infertility_? Both contain some great advice about what you can do to maximise your own fertility and get your body ready to be pregnant!

Alternatively you could also look at these couple of links on here:

*Complimentary Therapies ~ *CLICK HERE 

*What can improve egg quality and quantity ~ * CLICK HERE

Both contain some helpful hints that you might like to investigate further.

Good luck! 

C~x


----------



## mia09 (Mar 6, 2008)

thanx caz..


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi Such,

Just wanted to say hello and welcome.  Sorry to hear of your troubles ttc, just wanted to wish you lots of luck for the future.

Emma
x x x x


----------



## mia09 (Mar 6, 2008)

today i went to see my doc..he discussed option and showed me pics of my laproscopy of tubes...he told that one tube is damaged and other has hydrosalphx...so we going for ivf in may...i am so scared about all this happening to me...please everyone pray

such


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hello such, did your GP discuss removal of the hydro before IVF? There is some evidence to suggest IVF has a greater chance of success if it is removed.

Here's a link to the Hydro boards so you can do a bit of research yourself:

*Hydrosalphinx ~ *CLICK HERE

C~x


----------



## Strawberries (Apr 6, 2005)

Hi Such,

Just wanted to say hello and  to fertility friends 

Strawberries x


----------



## WendyD (Feb 28, 2008)

Welcome to FF, you've found an amazing site for advice and support.

Can't offer you any advice on IVF I'm afraid but sending you lots of   and 

Take care and good luck
Wendy
x x x


----------



## mia09 (Mar 6, 2008)

no he didnt mentioned about removing hydro from tubes...but dye did passed in that tube...we r so confused about evrything...becoz we r going for ivf in may...if there is hydro in tube, does that mean egg can still pass from it ...is there anyone who is pregnant without removing hydro from tube...


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hello again such.

I don't know the answers to your questions and I would suggest the Hyrdo boards as the best place to ask the question as the ladies there would be best placed to share their experiences with you.

There are a couple of good balanced topics on the Hydro boards you might want to read through:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=130106.0

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=122802.0

My understanding is the fluid from a hydro can be toxic to the embryos and prevent implantation but, this is not necessarily a barrier to IVF working just, something that might affect the chances of success. MY own instinct says, if you are going to go for IVF then you do what you can to maximise the chances so, it seems logical to me to explore the implications of your Hydro further and to question your consultant about this (he probably won't like it and, cons don't generally like their patients knowing stuff...  ) 
It might well be possible that you can ask your cons if some kind of tubal repair can take place as oppposed to IVF? Can your hydro be drained and, the other tube opened up? It may not be appropriate as I don't know the extent of the damage / hydro and, even if I did I'm not medically qualified to judge but, it is certainly something you might want to ask about.

Hope that has been helpful for you.

C~x


----------



## mia09 (Mar 6, 2008)

thanx caz...i would definately going to ask about that in my next appointment.

such


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi such and welcome to the site 

You have come to a fantastic place full of advice and support.

You have been left some great links to try out.

Im sorry to hear all you have been through and i am wishing u loads of luck with the future.

Kate xx​


----------



## mia09 (Mar 6, 2008)

congrats kate.....and thanx for ur wishes....really need evyones wishes at the moment....


----------

